# [SOLVED] CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

Hi, I just got a new PC with i3 2.4GHz and Window 8. I used to use CCleaner & ATF Cleaner as a 1-2 punch to clean my Vista PC, should I do the same or are there better programs or processes available nowadays?

BTW I also have NOD Anti-Virus installed.

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

What do you mean by clean your Vista PC? Are you going to sell it?

How did you clean it?


----------



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

I mean to clean the system of logs and other files. I am surprised that you do not understand my question because the subject software esp. CCleaner is a popular system cleansing software.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

I know what CCleaner is, however, it has many different cleaning options built in :wink:.

After rereading your post, my recommendation is to keep using CCleaner but stay away from the registry cleaner.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

Yes. Put CCleaner on the Windows8 machine. As Chief said, use only the Cleaner Option, not the Registry one. Also install MBAM.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

go with ccleaner and malwarebytes. stay away from registry cleaners. they tend to cause more harm than good.


----------



## mwcDesigns (May 25, 2013)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I know what CCleaner is, however, it has many different cleaning options built in :wink:.
> 
> After rereading your post, my recommendation is to keep using CCleaner but stay away from the registry cleaner.


I am sad to say that I have already used the registry cleaner. I saved the files, though. Can I "restore" them?

http://www.techsupportforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

Don't do anything if there are no problems. If there are, somewhere on your computer there's a file starting with cc_followed by a bunch of numbers with an icon above it. Choose Edit, and open in Notepad and make decisions. Don't just open it in regedit and accept changes willy nilly. Alternatively, if not too much time has passed, try a System Restore.


----------



## mwcDesigns (May 25, 2013)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

There are no problems, so I guess I'm okay. What were the backup files for? Why did CCleaner suggest saving them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

If you already ran it and the PC is still fine, then continue on your daily operation.

CCleaner saves the registry keys that it will end up deleting incase they are needed later or cause issue.

You can remove the save file it made


----------



## mwcDesigns (May 25, 2013)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

Thanks so much, Corday and MasterchiefXX17


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CCleaner and ATF Cleaner for Win 8*

Any time!


----------

